# Adcom 5745



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess I'll be the first. 

Adcom GFA 5475 with 4400 Line Driver and XLR Cables - eBay (item 260564390999 end time Mar-11-10 19:09:46 PST)


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

That was fast!

Way to go.

ANT


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> That was fast!
> 
> Way to go.
> 
> ANT


thanks but I needed this a week ago, I've only got 25 minutes left. Thanks for adding this section.


----------

